# Walking medicine cabinet at 18!!



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey guys!do any of you feel like you're too young to be on so many meds? i mean im only 18 and have to take varying concoctions throughout the day- ones to reduce the amount of acid i produce, ones to combat the nausea 3 times a day, ones to take if im actually vomiting, ones to take to help the pain and ones three times a day to stop the dizzyness. i know you're all probably on the same amount but do u worry that we're becoming too dependent and when im like 60 im scared i'll be on so many different things!jsut a thought!


----------



## sisu1308 (Sep 27, 2004)

I hear you Sazzle. My mom used to say I sounded like a drug dealer. The sad thing is that I've been on so many drugs it seems like nothing works because, I think, my immune system.I only take meds when it is absolutely neccesary. I think I actually need to start taking them more often because I only take them once in a blue moon right now. I'd rather suffer through small pains than rely on drugs. At least it's made me stronger...


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Yeah I was like that too. I was about 15 1/2 when my IBS started acting up and now I just turned 30. My friends, literally, would call me a "walking medicine cabinet" or "the drug store" when I was in college. No kidding. That's why the title of your post caught my eye.I always carried these items with meaper bag (due to anxiety that I'd throw up)-Pepto-Bismol-nausea bands/"Sea Bands"-7UP or seltzer-rice cakes-Tylenol-Advil-Pepcid-something to read in case I'm stuck in the bathroom-Anaprox DS for bad menstrual crampsAnd there may have been more. Not to mention the stuff I only took at night and left at home.If it's any consolation, I finished h.s., finished college, finished grad school, work full-time, hold various leadership positions... have had some very, very low times followed by some healthy times.... and felt totally great on my wedding day. Life ended up being not too bad at all. Really.If you have any questions, please feel free to post here or e-mail me, because I'VE BEEN THERE. TOTALLY.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

its a comfort to know others also get called the walking medicine cabinet!ive always been a point of laughter amongst my classmates as my bag rattles when i walk into a room with all the tablets!thanks Lilymaid, its good to hear u can make it through life, its a comfort!


----------



## smw17 (Sep 27, 2004)

I was diagnosed with IBS earlier this year and as the months have continued I have had to begin carrying various medications. I now carry a large black bag that will hold everything I might need during the day. I get called the "pharmacy" in my family. I also have concerns about taking so many meds. I worry that I will always be a walking pill dispenser. I keep a detailed journal of when I take meds and then review it with my doctor. That way he can evaluate what I use and what is helping and he can adjust my meds from there. Thanks, feels good not to be the only one!


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Sazzle- haha! I almost forgot about that-- the sound of Advil rattling in the plastic container! Another tack might be to use a Ziploc bag and put a selection of pills in there. I've done that before. It saves room if you're going out for the evening, or if you have a smaller bag, or you want to prevent the "rattling" sound.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Chelle24 (Oct 15, 2004)

Yup, I feel the same way. I always joke about it bc I'm probably on or at least have more medications than some elderly women. But, thats just me.


----------



## ETownChick (Nov 24, 2004)

18 and 30 pills a day. I have a caddy that I keep all my pills in. My friends at college refer to me as a druggie. Not to mention the pills that I am on make me really hyper. All I can say is that I really don't mind taking all those pills because I have felt better on 30 pills than I have on no pills in the past four years. It is bad though that you know what time of day it is by what pills you are taking. LOL


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hehe yeah i totally agree with the knowing what time of the day it is by what pills u have to take thing!! lol


----------



## Kit_Kat (Dec 2, 2004)

My dad likes to joke that I've become a regular druggie. Not only am I on IBS drugs, but I have meds for Chronic Migraine and Asthma, and Allergies. Its pretty bad when all the advertisements on TV are Meds that I am using or have used. It's nice to know that I'm not alone in the legal involuntary druggie association


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

I carry my IBS kit with me everywhere as well. My fiance makes fun of how big my purse it - but I need it to carry everything. I usually have a various type of stomach meds like malox, tums, rolaids, pepno, antidiarreah ect ect. Some bags in case I need to throw up, and some water to take my meds with.


----------

